# Moving back to Uk



## thefamousfive (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello all,

I am heading back to the UK from Italy and have a uk registered lhd 2008 ford mondeo titanium estate that is for sale. Its in great condition and low milage. I was going to drive it back to the UK and sell it but it may be more useful for an expat here.

Apologies if this is the incorrect place to post this.

Cheers


----------

